# Rear Caliper Piston Seal Blown -- reason?



## rocketrich (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi Volks, I just rebuilt all the calipers on my 90 G-60 Corrado with ABS. I was getting some new tires and I noticed fluid on the bottom of the dust cover on the left rear brake. After disassembling the caliper, I discovered the piston seal was blown. Obviously, the pressure in the caliper became too high and blew out the seal--it only happened on one side and the new rotor/pad showed some shavings corroborating my thought that the pressure on just one side became too high.
Question, Is a failed or failing rear brake pressure regulator the cause of this problem? What else could be wrong? Thanks, Rich


----------



## rromasko (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Rear Caliper Piston Seal Blown -- reason? (rocketrich)*

I am not sure that is the case, I will have to check but I think the rear pressure regulator sends the same pressure to both sides, if it is defective it would have to be a problem on the other side.
maybe just a beat caliper?
where did you get the rebuild kit?


----------

